# شرح تحليل أسباب أنهيار مضخات المعدات الثقيلة والأخطاء العامة عند صيانة المعدات



## rasmi (24 ديسمبر 2009)

أنا النهاردة واضع ملف جميل جدا ويحتوى على الأتى


ملف باوربوينت يشرح كيفية تحليل الأعطال اللي بتحدث في المواتير والمضخاط للمعدات الثقيلة وبالذات بتاعت شركة كاتربيللير
ملف به 132 خطأ عند صيانة المعدات الثقيلة
صورة لأكبر لودر بالعالم



 














​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزيت خيرا اخى


----------



## rasmi (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير للمرور والرد


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (24 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي الفاضل rasmi 
ملف جيد ، ويحتاج لمزيد تأمل ، وهذه المرة مشاركتك في الاتجاه الصحيح 
فاستمر عليه ، بارك الله فيك.


----------



## hamada_love_84 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل بس احنا عيزن احلى من كده منك يا باشا وبالله التوفيق


----------



## rasmi (27 ديسمبر 2009)

hamada_love_84 قال:


> موضوع جميل بس احنا عيزن احلى من كده منك يا باشا وبالله التوفيق


طلباتك أوامر يا باشا
وانا في الطريق إن شاء الله لرفع كورس شركة جابكو بإذن الله


----------



## مصطفى 4ب (29 ديسمبر 2009)

ملف هام جدا وقمت بانزاله 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## karate2012 (1 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فييك موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## ضياء الدييين (2 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## جسر الأمل (2 أغسطس 2010)

*ملف ممتاز...بارك الله فيك*


----------



## azeko (6 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووورررررررررر


----------



## eng haytham (6 أكتوبر 2010)

فى انتظار كورس شركة جابكو وشاكرين لك مجهودك


----------



## نوبل2000 (22 يونيو 2011)

بارك اللة فيك وبجد ملف جميل


----------



## atef caterpillar (25 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يل صاحبي


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (25 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووور جدا


----------



## م / وائل احمد (26 يونيو 2011)

*جزيت خيرا اخى*​


----------



## المهندس احمد عاشور (10 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adison2000 (11 أغسطس 2011)

excellent file and download is in progress, thanks


----------



## حسين على عيد (26 أغسطس 2011)

مهندس رسمي ده المنتظر من رجالة اسوان برضو وشكرا على المجهود الرائع وننتظر المزيد


----------



## rasmi (28 أغسطس 2011)

ده من زوقك و كرمط و أخلاقك يا باشمهندس حسين


----------



## الولد المحمدي (28 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع رائع وكم كنت محتاج لمثل هذه المواضيع


----------



## eng_egp (28 أغسطس 2011)




----------



## khairy85 (25 أغسطس 2012)

الف شكر اخي العزيز...........بارك الله فيك​


----------



## eng.dhtoury (4 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراااااااا


----------



## amr habib (6 سبتمبر 2012)

انا عيز شرح لطلمبه اعماق


----------



## islam88 (7 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يبركلك


----------



## السعيد نصير (15 أكتوبر 2012)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد عبدالحافظ (16 أكتوبر 2012)

فين الموضوع اصلا


----------



## zidan86 (23 نوفمبر 2012)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hamadam (23 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع جميل


----------



## engahmed_hvac12 (29 نوفمبر 2012)

فين الروابط اصلا


----------



## asddid (27 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## marcos1 (29 ديسمبر 2012)

هي فين 
[h=1][/h] مفيش أي ملف 
​


----------



## aimanali48 (29 ديسمبر 2012)

موضوع جميل


----------



## السعيد نصير (16 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إتقآن (16 يناير 2013)

مشكور يعطيك العافية


----------



## نيازي حسن (22 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## sherif.elmasry (23 يناير 2013)

thnx


----------



## eldeeb55 (30 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً..........
ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## azeko (24 أبريل 2013)

شكككككككككرررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## ahmed31916 (24 أبريل 2013)

مشكـــــــــور


----------



## ابن الديوانية (25 أبريل 2013)

Thank u


----------



## المستشار 2000 (19 مايو 2013)

يعطيك العافية الموضوع المفيد


----------



## alzaidy (5 يونيو 2013)

استاذ العزيز ماجاي يطلع لي الرابط ماذا افعل مشكورا


----------



## cheetossss (8 يونيو 2013)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## amreco (25 يوليو 2013)

thanksssssssssss


----------



## alzaidy (9 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور استاذ .... ولو ماجاي يطلع عندي الرابط


----------



## dongil (7 ديسمبر 2013)

هو فين الرابط؟؟؟


----------



## engineer (9 ديسمبر 2013)

مغلق لعدم وجود روابط للموضوع


----------

